# Men's Hair Loss > Men's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  Machine Gun Kelly 24 year old with very aggressive hairloss restores hairline

## newonmars

The young rapper (24 years old) called MGK (Machine Gun Kelly) is a rising star in the rap world, he came in it with a very bad hairline, but now that he got some real succes it seems like he fixed his hairline. I've putten some before and afters in the attachments. Anybody got an idea how he got this amazing result?

----------


## Illusion

> The young rapper (24 years old) called MGK (Machine Gun Kelly) is a rising star in the rap world, he came in it with a very bad hairline, but now that he got some real succes it seems like he fixed his hairline. I've putten some before and afters in the attachments. Anybody got an idea *how he got this amazing result?*


 
Make an educated guess

----------


## newonmars

> Make an educated guess


 A hairtransplant I would say, but I did not know that hairtransplants these days can offer such good results, especially on the hairline! So I guess he had one of the most expensive hollywood surgeries which gave him that right?

----------


## Illusion

I don't know much about hairtransplants myself but yes, if you go to a good surgeon then you can get a great, natural looking hair transplant (if your donor is good enough that is). MGK probably went to a good surgeon yes, but I think that 'regular' hair transplant surgeons are able to do a pretty good job as well. That having said, it's always better to go with a top surgeon.

So if you're thinking about a HT, I highly recommend picking a surgeon of the following list: http://www.iahrs.org/member/ . This list is a collection of the best hair transplant surgeons in the world, made by consumers. It'll probably cost you more to go with one of these, but then you are likely to get a good result.

Take a look around the rest of the site as well. Might help you with making decisions regarding hair transplants (if you're thinking about this).

----------


## newonmars

> I don't know much about hairtransplants myself but yes, if you go to a good surgeon then you can get a great, natural looking hair transplant (if your donor is good enough that is). MGK probably went to a good surgeon yes, but I think that 'regular' hair transplant surgeons are able to do a pretty good job as well. That having said, it's always better to go with a top surgeon.
> 
> So if you're thinking about a HT, I highly recommend picking a surgeon of the following list: http://www.iahrs.org/member/ . This list is a collection of the best hair transplant surgeons in the world, made by consumers. It'll probably cost you more to go with one of these, but then you are likely to get a good result.
> 
> Take a look around the rest of the site as well. Might help you with making decisions regarding hair transplants (if you're thinking about this).


 Thanks for your reply! But if we're looking at Mgk's result, if you look at his past hairline, it had pretty big bald spots on the temples, and if you look at the first photo for the result after, it shows amazing thickness and just like it was his natural hairline from a kid his age without any hairloss. I never thought hairtransplants could have this good results, so is this rather exeptional or is this just where we are at in the world of hairtransplant surgery?

----------


## Gerhard

> Thanks for your reply! But if we're looking at Mgk's result, if you look at his past hairline, it had pretty big bald spots on the temples, and if you look at the first photo for the result after, it shows amazing thickness and just like it was his natural hairline from a kid his age without any hairloss. I never thought hairtransplants could have this good results, so is this rather exeptional or is this just where we are at in the world of hairtransplant surgery?


 It's where we're at. I've seen even better than him. Of course there's still unqualified surgeons, but I'd say a lot can achieve this result. Good on him though.

----------


## Buster

Don't forget that when we see before and after photos of a hair transplant, we're only seeing the results of a hair transplant. I'm sure when you add a good concealer into the mix, it can do wonders.

----------


## newonmars

> Don't forget that when we see before and after photos of a hair transplant, we're only seeing the results of a hair transplant. I'm sure when you add a good concealer into the mix, it can do wonders.


 True but looking at all of his photos and the man-bun he has, it's not the case with him.

----------


## Hairbrain

For anyone who has minimal knowledge about transplants this is a no brainer. Add a littlt concealer and there we are.

----------


## xmot

If you look carefully at him in the new film 'Nerve', you would see quite a visible crescent-shaped scar on the back of his head which leaves no doubts...

----------

